# Different looking budgie poop?



## till (May 31, 2015)

I found this watery poop on Lemon's perch in the morning:


Should I be worried? I'm pretty sure she didn't have any vegetables or anything the night before that would have caused the excess water.

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## MascaraRabbit (Jun 6, 2015)

Hm, how long has she been doing this? I only see pee and urates which could indicate that she hasnt been eating. Have you noticed a change in appetite or lack there of ? Or have you changed her diet in any way?


----------



## till (May 31, 2015)

This is the first time I've seen it, and it was just the single one near a bunch of other normal looking poops. Well, she's been moulting, but that means she's been eating more instead of less. She just eats the same seed every day, no changes.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

There is no reason to worry about just the one watery poop. Budgies can have one odd watery poop after drinking water or having a bath (or eating lettuce, or a bit of watermelon for example). They can also have watery poops when stressed/scared. A moult is a stressful time so one or two watery poops in a bunch of healthy poops during the day are okay.
There is only reason for concern when the birds droppings are consistently watery.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Judy, I am positive there is no problem. As Aluz has explained beautifully there are several reasons these types of poops can happen. Budget gets these sort of poops I give him some probiotics and they generally come back to normal straight away. :budgie:


----------



## MascaraRabbit (Jun 6, 2015)

Because it just started and everything else is normal; I wouldn't worry about it. Like the others said, its most likely fine. My Ivy had that once but that's because I changed her diet from a seed diet to a pellet one.(and she refused to eat) anyway, no worries I'm sure your feather baby is fine


----------



## till (May 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the replies! Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's nothing to worry about too as she is still behaving normally etc. I guess I was just overstressing as this is my first budgie  Thanks for the information that I'm sure will be helpful to me in the future!


----------

